# What size are MES 30" racks?



## marknb (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey, can anyone tell me what size the racks are for the MES 30"?  I was thinking about ordering some frog mats, but whenever I think of it, I'm at work...thanks!


----------



## ronp (Dec 14, 2009)

Here are the exterior and interior sizes.

2.53 cubic feet of cooking space 
Powder-coated steel construction 
Measures 33-1/2" x 20" x 17" 

That was all I could find. I have the 40' so I can't help you. Maybe someone that has one can help.


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 14, 2009)

*My kid has my 30" MES so I can't help you today, but what is a frog mat, I searched google a little and didn't find anything*


----------



## oneshot (Dec 14, 2009)

Mark, I measured them from my 30" MES.
They are 12 1/2" front to back.
14 1/2" side to side.

What are frog matts????


----------



## bbq lover (Dec 15, 2009)

www.frogmats.com   they will custom make any size you need  todays a last do sale  2 for 1  deal


----------



## mossymo (Dec 15, 2009)

MarkNB
The precut 10" X 13" for $7.99 would be a pretty nice fit for a 30" MES rack in case their charge for custom orders is too high.


----------



## crpngdth2001 (Dec 15, 2009)

I see they mention this:

*Bradley Electric 
**Masterbuilt Electric Smoker 
*10" x 13"
See my Distributor Below for this size
http://www.yardandpool.com/High-Temperature-Jerky-Drying-Screen-p/hitempjrky.htm


----------



## bbq lover (Dec 15, 2009)

email  mike  at frogmats  he will hook you up


----------

